# A strange looking pimple/wart on my dog's mouth.



## ahphan (Apr 12, 2010)

My dog is 15 months old and he's a Japanese Spitz.  A few weeks ago, I noticed that he was getting a pink coloured spot on his mouth. Now, it's bigger and looks like a pink wart. I don't really want to pop it or anything since it might become infected. I was looking around on the internet, and people have suggested that pimples can grow because of bacteria in plastic bowls, but he drinks and eats out of stainless steel bowls.

Here's a picture attached..









Does anyone have any idea what it could be? I'm taking him to the vet soon, but I'm a little worried. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't tell for sure if that is actually in his oral cavity. Is it?

Most common benign oral tumors:

-Epulis/Epulides
-Papillomas
-Ameloblastoma

The above can usually just be removed surgically with little problems.

Most common malignant canine oral tumors:

-Melanoma (worst and most common of these)
-Fibrosarcoma
-Squamous Cell carcinoma
-Osteosarcoma

It kinda looks like an epulis to me. I usually spot these on the gingiva around the teeth, but, I don't suppose there's any rulebook saying it can't be right there on the lip margin either. Again, these aren't usually much of a problem. However, and I can't stress this enough, you should have this thing checked out ASAP and allow the vet to biopsy it if he wants to. It's the only way to know for sure. 

-A google search of any of hte above tumors should give you plenty of info. Lemme know if you have trouble finding what you want.


----------



## ahphan (Apr 12, 2010)

No, it isn't in his oral cavity. But thanks for the input. 

I will be taking him to the vet for a definite answer as to what this is.


----------

